# Where are the women????



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just occurred to me really that everyone on the forum appears to be of the male persuasion, or am I wrong? Perhaps this coffee malarkey is a preserve of blokes? Are there any ladies out there? Just wondered.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Has your wife used your machine?

Mine did and it ended up messy.

I think its deffo a mans world.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

There are certainly a few ladies around here. Maybe they just have friends in the real world that they talk to instead of just internet coffee friends


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think there are a few on the forum?

Definitely more in the real world, over half of the speciality cafe's here have female Baristas


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Men don't have friends so we all just post on here with our pretend friends


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There are at least 5 that I know of


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

You are bang right, Froggy. My wife has absolutely no interest in my coffee making kit. She does however show a little bit more interest when it comes to sampling the actual liquid stuff. As other have also said. Perhaps women have more of an interest with interacting with actual people in the real world? Maybe we should get out more????? Nahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm sure Patrick will post the shameful picture of mrs b hot drinks corner later ......


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

To be fair i am on here in the days as my job bores me... I pop on in the evening briefly.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Having had a stroke 5 years ago I don't work anymore (used to be a transport manager), so I have spare time on my hands in order to spend time on here. I do have other things to fill my time up, but for the most part I am free to do what I want.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> but for the most part I am free to do what I want.


Till the wife gives you a job eh Malc!


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> Are there any ladies out there?


YES!!!

Jane


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm sure Patrick will post the shameful picture of mrs b hot drinks corner later ......


Already done Boots. I have no shame.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Already done Boots. I have no shame.


It's Mrboots who should have shame not Systemic, after all, whose house is the cupboard in?


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

I guess I should come out...

Eileen


----------



## bronzewolf (Apr 21, 2014)

I am a lady and very new to the world of coffee. I love gadgets and being geeky/learning about stuff this is a great place


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

EWCC does your husband know you have come out?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

View attachment 7087


*I'm a Lady !*


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't have one, so all is good


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

EWCC said:


> I don't have one, so all is good


Me neither and if I did, I'm sure she would've put the block on a Verona. Haha


----------

